# Forenbersicht > Surfspots & Reiseinfos >  >  Niedersachsens Nordseekste

## Gast

moin,

gibt es Spots in Niedersachsen -auer die Inseln- wo mann vernnftig surfen kann, dh mehr als 4h am Stck und auch bei sdwest? Wie ist das denn mit der Wesamndung?

loose hngen  johannes

----------


## Gast

Wer Wesermndung mit WESA schreibt, sollte vielleicht doch besser in Bayern surfen!!!

----------


## Gast

Ich finds toll, dass wir zumindest ein paar lehrer hier haben, die uns Rechtschreibung beibringen! Bringt uns echt weiter!

----------


## flint

das hilft ihm auch nich das er weis wie weser geschreiben wird
postet lieber ne antwort 
denn ich hab die gleiche frage

----------


## Felix

Dann werf doch mal einen Blick in die Landkarte: es gibt keine Niederschsischen Wavespots ausser auf den Inseln. Das ist zwar hart, aber ungerecht. Fahr lieber nach Holland oder Sand-Peter, wenn Du nicht im Watt eiern willst.

----------


## Gast

SANKT Peter !!! Schuldigung, konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen.

----------


## Felix

das ist aber nicht in niedersachsen :-)

----------


## Gast

Ja, es bibt tatschlich so einen Spot. Er liegt im Norden von Bremerhaven, in Weddewarden. Dort am sogenannten Ochsenturm kann man ca. 6h lang fahren, und es sollen sogar ganz gute Wellen laufen. Allerdings ist der Einstieg tricky und die Strmung nicht ohne (vielleicht nicht ganz unerheblich, da der Containerterminal mehr als nur in Sichtweite liegt).

----------

